# 5 by 9 HO layout



## Kogenta (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, everyone.

Only room for 5 by 9 HO layout is in center of the basement. I looked through their 4 by 8 HO layouts on the web sites, then I design my layout by using Right Track Software 8.0. I know I am using tight 15 radius. I am using small locomotives, and small hopper cars. I have not chance to looks around for the coal mining buildings and other buildings. Hopefully, small size of buildings. I kina like to have feedback about my track layout plan, before I start to built. Thanks! 

[


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

smaller four axle switchers, and rolling stock under 40 foot should do fine...
my first layout had quite a bit of 15 inch, and it ran okay..
longer cars have a tendency to pull off, and fall over more often, especially longer trains..
it looks good, and seems that you intend to run primarily clockwise, your spurs are set to work better that direction
enjoy..


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Could you build it so you stood on the inside and the train on the outside? Like
http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ That would give you larger radius turns and much shorter reaches.


----------



## Kogenta (Jan 12, 2014)

@wvgca :thumbsup: Thanks for feedback.

@timlange3  I have not thought of that, I able to make 8 by 12 layout with a open in the center, instead of 4 by 8 plus 2 more feet on each side of 4 by 8 to walk around it. Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kogenta

Tim's suggestion is the way to go.

You will have much wider radius curves
and thus have fewer derailing problems and
smoother running. Plus, you can run
larger locos and cars.

Don


----------

